

Niall Ferguson and the improving standards of public discourse - mitmads
http://andrewgelman.com/2013/05/04/jesus-historian-niall-ferguson-and-the-improving-standards-of-public-discourse/

======
mitmads
Niall Ferguson's response - <http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22417231>

